# Freezing Cabbage?



## letscook (Oct 18, 2009)

My dad gave me a huge cabbage.  I mean huge -11 lbs.   Being only 2 people I will never use this up.  I made a huge pan of Pigs in blanket, and the balance i fried up with some onion carrots garlic. Wonder if it freezes well after been cooked.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 18, 2009)

It doesn't freeze well, cooked or uncooked. It will turn to mush upon thawing. Sorry.


----------



## letscook (Oct 18, 2009)

well thanks anyways.  guess i'll be having cabage with every meal this week  lol


----------



## Constance (Oct 18, 2009)

I freeze cabbage in the liquid I cooked it in (ie. soup), and it does just fine. In fact, I had some corned beef and cabbage out of the freezer last night.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 18, 2009)

Good idea Miss Connie...This time of year I don't throw anything away..The last spoonful of peas, corn, green beans, bits of meat etc. all go into a freezer box...Pretty soon you can add a couple of rusty nails, and a puppy dog tail and have a pretty good pot of soup!! --- Stir up some corn bread, and ya got supper on a cold and dreary night.


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 18, 2009)

My mom makes stuffed cabbage at home and freezes it and my dad's frozen food company also makes stuffed cabbage.  You will never get the crunchiness back if you freeze is but it is fine for saoft applications


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 18, 2009)

Why don't you make (what is it called, the sour cabge thing)?


----------



## danpeikes (Oct 18, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> Why don't you make (what is it called, the sour cabge thing)?


 saurkraut


----------



## letscook (Oct 19, 2009)

thats how i got the huge cabbage in the first place.  My dad make a barrel - yes a barrel of sauerkraut and had heads left over.  What he makes is really good if you can get thru the awful smell of the brine. Everytime he goes down in the basement to get any of kraut the smell ewwww.  Once you rinse it off it's great.  I decided to try freezing some of the pigs and made up a couple of small containers of the fried cabbage and put in the freezer. Figured if it didn't work i can always throw in to a pot of soup.  by the way I also received a red cabbage  any Ideas other the coleslaw.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 19, 2009)

danpeikes said:


> saurkraut


 

Yeah, that, thank you.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 23, 2009)

Cooked cabbage freezes just fine. The only problem is with the texture change with raw cabbage - it will never crisp up again, but if your going to cook it that wouldn't make much of a difference usually. But then again, raw cabbage should be blanched and shocked before freezing - so it wouldn't have the raw crispness anyway.

And I just LOVE cabbage rolls!


----------

